# A Cold is a Horrible Thing!!



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

No, it isn't life threatening, life limiting or even remotely serious, so why does a cold punch way above it's weight when it comes to misery?

Yes, I have a cold, a rather nasty one at that, runny nose and eyes, headache, shivers,sneezing, bit of a cough. I feel truly miserable, luckily I have no commitments so am staying in bed for a few hours. 

I don't expect a whole lot of sympathy because we hear of a cold and say 'it's just a cold'. 

Sneeze. sneeze, snuffle, sniff.....oh it's horrible.

Ca


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ca, just imagine how much worse you would feel if you were a man!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry Ca, no sympathy from me. The last time I got the worst cold in history, my missus wouldn't do any of the following for me:-
Bring me a coffee
Bring me a brandy
Rub vic into me chest
Fill a hot water bottle, put it in the bed and tuck me up.
Make my meals
Go to chemist for cough medicine (chesty and tickly), paracetemol, night nurse, day nurse, lem sip, beechams powder, nasal sprays, and anything else labelled as a cure for colds and coughs.
Mop my brow
Bring me a clean hankie
Work overtime to subsidise loss of pay whilst I went through hell which lasted for at least a month

And you want sympathy??? PAH.

Do as we chaps do and just get on with it and stop moaning


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Still doesn't make me want to be a man!!

Wet sneeze, hacky cough, dribble, sniffle.     

Ca


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Poor old ca  

IF you we're my Wife & the Housework,Dinner,Washing-up etc took a little bit longer I Would undertand :!:  



Just don't make a habit of it :!: :!: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aw feel sorry for ya! Nothing better than going into an office with a face like a strawberry and being sent home and how everyone stands 10 feet away.

Sounds like a dose of Man-Flu Ca! You hang in there petal ya special!

Greenie


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

moblee said:


> Poor old ca
> 
> IF you we're my Wife & the Housework,Dinner,Washing-up etc took a little bit longer I Would undertand :!:
> 
> Just don't make a habit of it :!: :!: :lol:


You are all heart!! ( I think!!)

Ca


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Get something rubbish on daytime TV and just go with the flow. At least you're not having to drag yourself into work. It still feels hellish though I know. I just can't help being a bit of an awl' hippy so I shall send some healing vibes your way.

Oh - and please keep hold of it. No sending it over the Irish sea thank you very much


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You know I have always felt that there are some colours and substances the body should not be allowed to produce. Green snotty goo is one of them and cheesy cysts are another


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I have found the antidote! I am catchiing up on programmes on our RTE player that I missed. I also had some coffee and cake. The weather seems to have caught this cold too, pishing it down. grey yeuk! 

Thank you for all the sympathy, the parasympathy, pseudosympathy, nonsympathy and the scoffing!!

Ca


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Get well soon, Ca! meanwhile enjoy all those programmes you thought you'd never have time for. And try to ignore the sneezing, it might encourage it! 
take care
-H


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

JackieP said:


> Oh - and please keep hold of it. No sending it over the Irish sea thank you very much


I TOLD you. I WARNED you even - but oh no - you just _had_ to do it didn't you? I don't know how you managed it but you did.

Yours, JackieP, (eyes streaming, nose (a la Rudolph) red and running, throat (and body) aching. Thanks x

;-)


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

You get well soon, too, Jackie 

-H


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, Jackie, this cold seems to be bouncing back and forth across the Irish Sea, as I have been fine for three days but am back in the land of Streaming Nose and Sneezing again!!

Should've stayed in Poland, in the warm sunshine and blue skies...

Ca


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The worst people with colds are supermarket checkout 'persons'.
They sneeze and dribble over almost every item scanned.
And yes they do in France.!!!!

I guess this should have gone into the Pet Hate thread.

Ray.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

CaGreg said:


> No, it isn't life threatening, life limiting or even remotely serious, so why does a cold punch way above it's weight when it comes to misery?
> 
> Yes, I have a cold, a rather nasty one at that, runny nose and eyes, headache, shivers,sneezing, bit of a cough. I feel truly miserable, luckily I have no commitments so am staying in bed for a few hours.
> 
> ...


Bloody flu, feel like I've some git has kicked me all over and now am going into phase 2, sneeze and sniffs! a word of warning my other half has been force feeding me Beechams all in one syrup the only problem is it seems to have a nasty side effect...........now I've got an upset tum


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

What you need is the Man Flu survival Kit from Boots. Half price now.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Man flu*



rowley said:


> What you need is the Man Flu survival Kit from Boots. Half price now.


Bit late for that Rowley but I like your train of thought, hey I've been txt'ing the wife for fluid supplies :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Had my 'flu jab today.

I can feel a sneeze and a shiver coming on.

I thought the jab was designed to prevent 'flu!!!!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Flu*

Doh, I know how you feel, comiserations


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Ca my dear ,
Lady p has had th emost awfull cold for about ten days.
I started with it a couple of days ago.
I find Grants whisky helps.
Saving the jamesons till later .
happy new year my dear.


Dave p


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Dave, 
There is rather a lot of it about at the moment. Greg has a snotty, coughing dose and son No 1 had it over Christmas. I however am as healthy as could be at the moment and no cold, or indeed any other illness would entice me to drink whiskey of any variety, Hate the stuff.........Yeukkkkk.

Hope Lady P will soon be better, and that you are taking good care of her. 

Am at work at the moment, ringing in the New Year away from family.
Ca


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Happy new year to all sufferers.

dave p


----------

